# What should I serve with seared swordfish?



## Pazuzu (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm having trouble deciding what to serve with seared swordfish which I want to do for my dad's birthday... does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jul 15, 2007)

Grilled zucchini and some saffron rice sounds good to me.


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont know alot about swordfish myself, but I googled it and found alot of recipes with mango salsas, and mango marinades. It seems like a reasonable accompaniment.


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 15, 2007)

Pazuzu, it would be good if you can give us other helpful info so that we can give you ideas that have a good chance of working for you...  Your question is pretty broad and most any answer (well-thought out ones or not) may work and may also not work.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I'm hopefully doing a seared swordfish with salsa from a recipe card I have, but I wasn't entirely sure what went best with it... Thanks for everyones suggestions


----------



## *amy* (Jul 15, 2007)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm having trouble deciding what to serve with seared swordfish which I want to do for my dad's birthday... does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


 
Welcome to DC Pazuzu. This recipe is for halibut, but the sides of strawberry salsa and asparagus, I think, would be refreshing with fish. Another go-with -- rice timbales. Diced avocado mixed into the strawberry salsa is another thought.

Grilled Halibut with Strawberry Salsa

Here's a peek at a mushroom/rice timbale:

Wild Mushroom and Rice Timbales 

What are some of your dad's favorite foods? I would try to work them into the menu.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2007)

I do seared swordfish steaks with spicy tomato salsa frequently & have served them with sides of Yellow or Spanish rice (the Zatarain's brand is good if you don't want to bother making your own like I usually don't - lol!!), along with a mixed green salad with vinegarette dressing, & a good artisinal-style bread with herb butter.

Other times when I've wanted to include a vegetable, I've done kebabs of grilled (or broiled) chunks of yellow & zucchini summer squash, removed from the kebabs when done & tossed with some extra-virgin olive oil & chopped fresh basil, salt, & freshly ground black pepper.

I'm not a big fan of fruit salsas, but if that's what you're doing, you could make the meal a bit "Caribbean" & serve a "beans & rice" side (again - the Zatarain's brand makes good ones) instead of plain yellow or tomatoey Spanish rice.  All else could remain the same, but you could probably add a bit of hot pepper to the squash to counteract the sweetness of the fruit in the salsa.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks all who have replied. I think I will use some rice of some variety, a tomato salsa and maybe some grilled vegetables. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jul 18, 2007)

I was actually watching tv yesterday, and saw a chef fry some dandelion greens with fennel, shallots and vermouth and served it with swordfish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2007)

I've never been able to warm up to dandelion greens.  While I do love broccoli raab & arugula, dandelion greens are just too bitter for my taste, no matter how they're prepared.  But, to each his own.

Years ago my mom made her own "Dandelion Wine", & had us kids out in the fields picking bushels of the blossoms for it.  What fun!!! Lol!!!!  However, once she found out how much we hated the greens, she gave up on serving those.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2007)

I have never had Dandelion Greens but from what I understand they hafto to be the baby leaves because the bigger leaves are very bitter.IMO


----------

